# رجاء محبة لمن يفهم فى كيفية رفع برنامج للتحميل المباشر للمنتدا



## بيترالخواجة (5 ديسمبر 2006)

اخواتى الاحباء من يدرى كيف ارفع  برنامج للتحميل المباشر من المنتدا انا عندى برامج اد الى فى المنتدا دة 100 مرة وعاوز اخلى غيرى يستفاد بيها ومش عارف ارفعها ازاى حد يسعدنى يا اخوتى فى المسيح  
رجاء محبة



:t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: 




حبك يا يسوع غير حالى وخلى معنا العيشا بيحلالى
اليك رفعت صلاتى وقلبى يهتفو للدعاة


----------



## بيترالخواجة (5 ديسمبر 2006)

الرجاء الاهتمام بلموضوع دة


----------



## Bin_Rodi (5 ديسمبر 2006)

بص ياعم روح للموقع ده و اشترك فيه و ارفع البرامج اللى عاوزها عليه هايديلك لنك للحاجة دى بعد ماتترفع تحطها هنا الناس تدوس عليها تنزل عنهدم على طوول

www.4shared.com


----------



## بيترالخواجة (5 ديسمبر 2006)

استازى العزيز مشكور لاهتمامك بموضوعى بس الموقع دة بلغة الانجلزية انا مش بعرف انجليزى 
مفيش برنامج يسعدنى على المهمة دى طب 
  الله يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 ديسمبر 2006)

*شوف دة يا بيتر يمكن ينفع

http://www.o9o9.net/2/

جربة و قولى*


----------



## Bin_Rodi (5 ديسمبر 2006)

مظنش ان فى برامج تخلص الموضوع ده انا عن نفسى ماعرفش

بس العملية بسيطة خش الموقع و اختار Signing up هاتعمل بيانات و تكمل و خلاص


----------



## mr.hima (6 ديسمبر 2006)

الرابط دة هتلاقى فية شرح للأخ lightblue70 لموقع http://www.sendspace.com/ لرفع الملفات
بس ساعات هتلاقية مش شغال بسبب الضغط على الموقع حاول فية كذة مرة 
_*أسف الرابط دة لموضوع فى المنتدى وهو :*_
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=11633
سلام ونعمة يسوع المسيح​


----------



## بيترالخواجة (6 ديسمبر 2006)

mr.hima قال:


> الرابط دة هتلاقى فية شرح للأخ lightblue70 لموقع http://www.sendspace.com/ لرفع الملفات
> بس ساعات هتلاقية مش شغال بسبب الضغط على الموقع حاول فية كذة مرة
> سلام ونعمة يسوع المسيح​



 مشكور اخى العزيز على الاهتمام بس الرابط مش شغال


----------



## mr.hima (6 ديسمبر 2006)

_الموقع نفسة تقيل حسب الكلام اللى فى الشرح_


----------



## mr.hima (6 ديسمبر 2006)

_*الرابط موجود فوق*_


----------



## بيترالخواجة (16 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا يا شباب على المجهود ةانا جبت مواقع للتحميل المباشر كمان
وهتلقو فى قسم الترنيم ترنيم للتحميل المباشر
شكرا للمجهود


----------

